# finally got to try out the new gear



## Mark55 (Dec 14, 2008)

first, let me mention i am a complete newbie to conventional reels. i am also not attempting to be a super distance caster, but i do want to get my bait out further when i am surf fishing. today i finally got to go down to a field for my first experience with my new set up. i have an OM 12SCM it is rated 3 to 6 oz. it is matched to a penn 525 mag. i have cheap 20# test line on the reel and was throwing 5oz. of lead inside a tennis ball. i started with the mags set to the highest, and slowly worked my way down. i only casted about 10 or 12 times cause it was getting dark. i only had one birds nest and it wasn't very bad. my longest cast was only 250 feet. alot further than i ever casted with my old spinning outfit, but from reading here its like a chip shot for most of you. i was casting with the ball coming off the ground. any helpful suggestions to help improve?


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

When you go out next time, leave the mags full on and back off on the brake knob a little each throw. Do this till you can actually get some end play in the spool. As you get this under control then start backing off of the mags.
Main thing is just keep practicing, and as everyone will tell ya don't try to kill it yet, just practice and work on your form. Watch as many distance casting videos on youtube as you can and try to employ the techniques. You'll get better, just worry about consistency first.
These are the few things I've learned in the past year. By the way, the technique you learn for your conventional will improve your spinning gear cast as well.


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

lighter line will give you a bit more distance. and line capacity. i fish with 15lb BBG.


----------



## Mark55 (Dec 14, 2008)

racewire20 said:


> When you go out next time, leave the mags full on and back off on the brake knob


by "brake knob" do you mean the "spool control"?


----------



## Moon (Feb 24, 2007)

300 feet with a tennis ball and weight is not bad and with a little pratice you will be doing that!! You are not far from that at all!


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

Moon said:


> 300 feet with a tennis ball and weight is not bad and with a little pratice you will be doing that!! You are not far from that at all!


That's a fact. If you took the sinker out of the ball you would probably find you can throw that thing well over 300 feet right now. Tennis balls are made for tennis, but not for casting. They are great for helping your technique in a short field, but they really don't throw too far. 

Bill:fishing:


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Mark55 said:


> by "brake knob" do you mean the "spool control"?


The small chrome knob behind the crank handle on the right side.
Moon and bstarling are right, you'll be able to hit 300' easy in no time and without the ball you'll increase your distance by 10-20%, but I like the ball because it is easier to see and follow, which will help in your learning consistency.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

you dont need to touch the tensioner knob.
just set it till you get a knock so subtle. you should only feel the spool move by hand.
no knock knock sides.

then just tune oil. and mags. i recommend starting off with some 50wt or so oil.
or red rocket fuel. 

if you cast a bare sinker, you should be able to use the mag at like setting 4 with no problems.


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

ooeric said:


> you dont need to touch the tensioner knob.
> just set it till you get a knock so subtle. you should only feel the spool move by hand.
> no knock knock sides.
> 
> ...


ooeric, This is a new conventional caster, I was being conservative,
Baby steps, first


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

racewire20 said:


> When you go out next time, leave the mags full on and back off on the brake knob a little each throw. Do this till you can actually get some end play in the spool. As you get this under control then start backing off of the mags.
> Main thing is just keep practicing, and as everyone will tell ya don't try to kill it yet, just practice and work on your form. Watch as many distance casting videos on youtube as you can and try to employ the techniques. You'll get better, just worry about consistency first.
> These are the few things I've learned in the past year. By the way, the technique you learn for your conventional will improve your spinning gear cast as well.


This is very good advice.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

racewire20 said:


> ooeric, This is a new conventional caster, I was being conservative,
> Baby steps, first


those are baby steps...


----------



## Mark55 (Dec 14, 2008)

alright guys, i will start with the baby steps, but i do have a question concerning oiling the bearings. do i need to take the reel apart to do this? i know it is probably a stupid question because i'm pretty sure you do have to dis-assemble the reel to do it or sand and water would be constantly getting into the bearings. is it an easy job? i found this link...is his advice good? http://www.atlanticanglers.com/foru...9480-i-am-new-owner-525mag-stucleaning525.pdf


----------



## Russelpup (Jan 16, 2007)

*My 2 cents for what it's worth*

Mark:
First, Yes that is a excellent link for servicing your 525, however having owned 2 525's for the past 5 years, I would suggest the following .
Set the spool tension knob by putting the reel out of gear. Hold the spool with one hand, and loosen the tension knob slowly with the other hand. When the you can move the spool from side to side (knock), tighten the knob just to where the side play (knock) disappears.
Set your mags full on, and go cast. Note that if you are casting a ball, you stand a far greater chance of backlashing than if you are just using a sinker.
Unless you are constantly backlashing, there is no need to open up your reel to change oil or mags at this point. Speeding up your reel at this point, will not get you distance! Trust me, been there done that! If you are constantly backlashing, then you may have to slow the reel with heavy oil, and or more mags.
Work on technique at this point, and the distance will come. 
By the way, I own abu's and saltist, but I still love my 525's

Merlin


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

look in the bible on this forum...lots of good info there from atlantis. Good casting...im at a 550' wall myself


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

great post..



Russelpup said:


> Mark:
> First, Yes that is a excellent link for servicing your 525, however having owned 2 525's for the past 5 years, I would suggest the following .
> Set the spool tension knob by putting the reel out of gear. Hold the spool with one hand, and loosen the tension knob slowly with the other hand. When the you can move the spool from side to side (knock), tighten the knob just to where the side play (knock) disappears.
> Set your mags full on, and go cast. Note that if you are casting a ball, you stand a far greater chance of backlashing than if you are just using a sinker.
> ...


----------

